# Rory's road back from her shave



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Some of you may recall my grooming travail which resulted in Rory getting shaved.

She left the groomer then with a lion cut but started to look like an unraveling Q-tip so I brought her back in for a puppy cut. I brought pictures in and it still ended up shorter than I wanted, but if I've learned anything, it's that their hair grows back fast.

Here's Rory 3.0.


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

She so cute. I think groomers hear, "cut it short here, short here and short here" instead of what we say. I'll post Maggie's cut when I can get on the desktop computer, probably Monday. I used someone's cut from the forum but don't remember what pup. I was so glad to see Rory's fluffy tail in the 2nd picture. So adorable. 
Thankfully, They do grow their fur fast.
Jeanne & Maggie-headed for the beach!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

OMG!!!! I just want to kiss that face.


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

She looks adorable. You can see her beautiful eyes.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

She looks like a baby puppy. I love that look.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

She is a cutie no matter what length her hair is.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Rory is just darling short or long... She looks like a furry little puppy )


----------



## Cody010414 (Mar 23, 2014)

Rory is adorable! I love the coloring on her face.


----------



## Wintersix (May 28, 2014)

I love the puppy cut, its my favorite. I like being able to see their eyes.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Rory is even cuter in real life than her picture. I'm so lucky that she's one of Emmie's Hav friends. And Gary is the best Hav dad. She's cute with long hair, lion hair, or a puppy cut.

Cheers, 
Jeanne


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She is one of the cutest dogs I've ever seen... Short hair or long. I just want to smoosh her!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I was to kiss her all over her muzzle !!!
And then scratch her behind her ears.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

OMG, what a little doll face! She's soooo cute. Love her coloring too.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Love it. I think she looks great!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a darling cut 
Very cute little baby


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Gary,
Rory is very photogenic, a beautiful Hav. She has beautiful coloring, too. I know she's even more spectacular in person. 
Attached is the picture from the forum, that I showed the groomer to cut Maggie. I described the puppy cut, 2" on body and usual Havanese sanitary cut. To leave ears, head and tail alone. I figure I could even up and follow on her ears the graduated cut of her body so she wouldn't look lopsided.
I don't know who's Havanese this picture belongs too. If someone knows who's Hav this is, I wanted to say, "THANK YOU! so much for posting". I like the cut for reference for a blowing coat cut. My hubby loves Maggie's shorter cut for summer.
I'll post Maggie's cut next. 
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## Celesthav (Mar 20, 2013)

Attached is Maggie's new cut. The body is exactly 2", as I wanted. My saying leave ears, head and tail alone fell on deaf grooming ears. At least she didn't cut too much. 
The groomer cut her ear length, a little off her face and for whatever reason, cut a 2" circle at the base of Maggie tail all the way around. She left about 1/4 of fur when she cut the circle at the tail base next to her body. Sanitary cut....next time I will describe a sanitary cut. The groomer shaved Maggie's rear from tail to about 4" down. Hubby and I just laughed at her rear's BULLS EYE as she walked when she first returned home. Poor girl, she was scooting for days until the fur grew out around her bottom.
Oh almost forgot, Maggie tip of tail. The groomer cut a blunt squared off tip of tail. What part of, "leave tail alone" doesn't someone understand is beyond me. 
The grooming shop is a very nice place, well rated, but I think I got the least experienced groomer. The owner of the shop had to keep explaining the cut to the groomer of Maggie. 
As you say, the pups grow their fur fast. Maggie's already grown quite a bit out in 4 weeks. 
Jeanne & Maggie


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Celesthav said:


> My saying leave ears, head and tail alone fell on deaf grooming ears.


Thanks very much for posting the 'after' photo - that's a nice length and probably where we'll end up.


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Rory looks adorable in her puppy cut! The coat really does grow back quickly. I am constantly cutting on Leo's.


----------

